# HP Envy 15 and Gentoo

## take2hikes

I apologize in advance if there is a better topic area for this. 

I bought an HP Envy 15 last January and am hoping to put Linux on it, or at least dual boot. It has the following specs:

Intel i7-720QM Processor

8GB DDR3 RAM (4 DIMMs)

Dual 160GB SSD HD's

1GB ATI Mobility Radeon 5830 GPU

15.6" diagonal Full High Definition LED HP Ultra Brightview Widescreen Display (1920x1080)

HDMI, eSATA, USB 3.0 (single port)

I have had some experience with Ubuntu, Fedora, and Mandriva-- but I would consider myself new to Linux. I'm wondering if anyone foresees any issues installing Gentoo on this notebook, and if I need to do anything special because of the SSD drives, and perhaps what file system anyone would recommend. I've heard that some are better for SSD's due to the frequent writes. 

Thank you for your input!

----------

## chithanh

If you are going to use SSDs, you should ensure that you run a kernel/filesystem combination which supports ATA trim.

----------

## take2hikes

Thanks for the response! I was looking at ext4, which looks like it does have support for ATA trim. Is that a command you have to run manually, or does the kernel do it passively?

----------

## chithanh

For ext4 to issue ATA trim, you need to mount with the "discard" option (see ext4 documentation in /usr/src/linux/Documentation/filesystems)

----------

